# Bling,...........ugh.



## New River Rat (Nov 24, 2017)

Had this blank lying around for a couple of years, meant to be a crankbait rod (composite). Anyway, the wife saw it, wanted me to bling it up and let her use it. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2017)

nice work man!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 25, 2017)

Wise choice.

Old saying, of which I am sure you are aware:

"If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."

:lol:


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy she likes it. I spent many hours building the perfect rod for my wife. Right colors, diamond wrap, the whole 9 yards. Gave it to her as a surprise gift just before a planned fishing trip. I would have been better off buying her a vacuum cleaner for Christmas. She likes fishing, enjoys going out on the boat, but the idea of HER OWN fishing rod went over like a lead balloon.

Beer, Whiskey and Tequila. God invented them as an apology to man after he created woman.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 5, 2018)

Doc Arroyo said:


> Happy she likes it. I spent many hours building the perfect rod for my wife. Right colors, diamond wrap, the whole 9 yards. Gave it to her as a surprise gift just before a planned fishing trip. I would have been better off buying her a vacuum cleaner for Christmas. She likes fishing, enjoys going out on the boat, but the idea of HER OWN fishing rod went over like a lead balloon.
> 
> Beer, Whiskey and Tequila. God invented them as an apology to man after he created woman.



Sometimes what seems like a great plan just doesn't get traction and we never know why. And, maybe it is best we don't ask. :LOL2: 

Man oh man, I would be in the dog house for a looong time if I bought my wife a present that consisted of anything having to do with house cleaning. :lol:


----------

